# Garden weed control



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

As a very novice gardener I am looking for some suggestions on weed control. Last year was my first serious attempt at growing anything. I put down hay and that seemed to work for a little bit. I saw some weed control fabric at wal-mart but for the size of my garden its more than I want to spend. I dont have a huge garden but I want to be able to leave it a at least a couple of days before Im overrun with weeds. The garden is roughly 300sqft. Any experiences or thoughts would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

ive used black plastic (alot cheaper than landscape fabric) with great sucess just cover the area with the plastic and stake or weigh it down then cut small holes where you want to plant, i cut my holes about 6 inches across, it holds in moisture and prevents weeds


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Mulch. Either grass clippings or leaves from someones spring clean-up. It will help retain moisture and keep the weeds under control. Your garden will thrive.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Newspaper works. Also, when I water, I spend a little time, actually a lot, and piddle around in the garden watering only the veffies, the rest stays pertty dry. Takes time, but with a good had and some short, a nice cigar, it makes for a real relaxing 45-60 minutes after a lousy days work.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Jeff, As WM suggested use grass clippings. We've used them for years with great success! Spread it on as needed, great as a mulch for holding moisture in the ground too! Then in the fall after growing seasons done I just turn them over into the garden, makes for great compost for next year!


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Jeff, As WM suggested use grass clippings. We've used them for years with great success! Spread it on as needed, great as a mulch for holding moisture in the ground too! Then in the fall after growing seasons done I just turn them over into the garden, makes for great compost for next year!


Thanks for the suggestions guys! I may have to try to hook up with one of the lawn care guys to see if I could use their clippings.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Wood chips can be used, and are pretty easy to get from tree guys. Some things don't grow as well when they are mulched.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Kudos to you for doing it without grabbing a jug of some chemist's concoction!!!
Your garden & your body will thank you for it.

Organic all the way here.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Black plastic for me too.... In the fall I uncover the edges, roll it up and reuse it the next year. This provides the best weed control around plants and in the row with the minimum of labor... 

Grass clippings and leaves go in the compost pile and get added in the fall.

Other option is to plant your rows far enough apart that you can run a rototiller down em... A good hoe is a must... 

I try to keep any chemical use to a minimum... I spend a lot of time on the Super A with the cultivator on sweet corn and pumpkins... I grows enough produce that it is nearly a 2nd full time job from May thru October...


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

Combo of newspapers & grass clippings works very well. You won't have to pull a single weed all year.

Put down newspaper to cover the entire garden, tearing holes about 6" in diameter where the stems of the plants are. Cover with 3-4" of grass clippings. Water as usual. If you plan on fertilizing, you just need to target the 6" opening at the bottom of the plants.

As mentioned above, till everything into the soil at the end of the growing season.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

if i have the grass clipings i will put down newpaper with them around the plants. otherwise i use action hoe like this. http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=94329-302-1809100&lpage=none in a few minutes you can cover a good amount of area.


----------

